# Walstad(Betta Aquarium)



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

Dimensions: 30 × 30 × 30cm (27 L)

Live Species: Orange sakura, common snail, nerite species, Betta.

Plant Species: Lysimachia nummularia aurea, rotala rotundifolia, hygrophila sp. staurogyne repens, marsilea hirsuta, pogostemon octopus, Limnophila sessiliflora, salvinia natans, duckweed and moss whose name I do not know.

Age of the Tank: 12 (24.01.2020 Istanbul time period)

Filtration and Lighting:
No filter
No heater
7 W power led

Ground: Washed garden soil 2.5 cm on top, 3 mm stream sand 2.5 cm.

1.Day






















2.Day


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

3.Day








5.Day















9.Day


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

12.Day















Orange Sakura


----------



## zolteeC (Dec 26, 2017)

These small tanks really look so much better without any equipment in them. 
It looks like your setup is doing fine with not much messing around...


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

zolteeC said:


> These small tanks really look so much better without any equipment in them.


I agree with you that the equipment takes up a lot of space in small aquariums, which is a bad image.. One of the reasons why this method is beautiful.

'It looks like your setup is doing fine with not much messing around...'

Thank you


----------



## jatcar95 (Oct 30, 2019)

I agree it looks very nice - but is there a heater? I think bettas need a heated tank, unless your house is already in the upper 70's (25/26C ish I think?)


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

jatcar95 said:


> I agree it looks very nice - but is there a heater? I think bettas need a heated tank, unless your house is already in the upper 70's (25/26C ish I think?)


Thanks. My fish is currently in my other aquarium. Aquarium temperature is 25 degrees constant.

























The temperature in my Walstad aquarium is 22-24.


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

You can see some more clear and smooth pictures here:
Deleted because it is not needed.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Pictures posted here at APC are good enough.

I think that your Betta will be very happy in the new tank.


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

dwalstad said:


> Pictures posted here at APC are good enough.
> 
> I think that your Betta will be very happy in the new tank.


İf i use a rough language please sorry my english is not very good.

Then I continue uploading photos here,thank you.

*17.Day*








































I have a few questions.

*Nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, GH, KH tests are expensive so I don't want to use them. Do I have to use these tests?

*Is a weekly water change required?

*How long should I wait to put my fish in the aquarium? (2 months 3 months?)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice tank--your betta is very lucky.

1. I don't have a test kit either. Here in Dallas, if I need a water test I can take a sample to my local fish store and they will do it for free. Typically I only do this when I set up a large new tank.

2. With very few fish in the tank, a weekly water change is not necessary if everything looks good.

3. You already have shrimp in your tank, and they are more sensitive to water quality than most fish. And your plants are very healthy and growing well. I think yoiu can put the betta in the tank now.


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

Michael said:


> Very nice tank--your betta is very lucky.
> 
> 1. I don't have a test kit either. Here in Dallas, if I need a water test I can take a sample to my local fish store and they will do it for free. Typically I only do this when I set up a large new tank.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

1You are lucky in this regard. There is no such thing in local stores in Istanbul.

So should I give money and buy it:sad:?

2. There is no problem in the development of plants and living things. I did not observe any algae. I think I would not start with many plants and proper lighting was effective.

In this case, there is no need to change water in my aquarium.

3. OK. For safety, I will put the fish in aquarium after 2 weeks.

Thanks for informations:smile:.


----------



## Guibang (Nov 11, 2019)

Hamza,

When I set up my Walstad tank I never had any nitrite peak. I waited two weeks before adding shrimps and 1 month and a half before adding fish. I think it was unnecessary. I'm with Michael I think your tank is ready. But if you're precautious I think waiting a bit is fine as well


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

Guibang said:


> Hamza,
> 
> When I set up my Walstad tank I never had any nitrite peak. I waited two weeks before adding shrimps and 1 month and a half before adding fish. I think it was unnecessary. I'm with Michael I think your tank is ready. But if you're precautious I think waiting a bit is fine as well


I add the fish to the aquarium a week later, not two weeks. It is good to wait a little bit too. I'm afraid to risk.

Thank you


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

*21.Day*


----------



## Hamza Ozel (Feb 6, 2020)

*66.Day*





























The plants on the right front (Staurogyne Repens) were rotting. I planted rose plants instead.

Again, the plants on the left front rot (Staurogyne Repens) rot. What can I plant instead?


----------

